# croaker season



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

when should the croakers come in guys ? im looking forward to the season. mid april should be good enough ? let me know, if anyone knows.

see ya


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

I would say they are in the bay already I would wager a few will be caught around PLO this weekend. I remeber about 6 years ago they were all the way to the bay bridge by April 1st


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Croakers in lower Potomac*

I heard the VA netters got into them last week untill the wind pushed them out. i wouldnt be surprised if they show up this weekend. Its seems this year that things will be quick fast and hard just like us young bucks like it.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

you must go get them guy's don't wait for a report before you try the season will be half over


----------



## AlinerMd (Jun 25, 2005)

*PLO report and Croakers*

No croakers at PLO this week end. I fished Saturday afternoon with a flyrod, and Saturday evening with surf rods, blood worms and fresh chunks of mackrel. Not a bite. I was almost the only fishermen there. I did not expect to get any bites on the fly rod. I really wanted to pracktice my casting. However I did expect to get something with the blood worms and mackrel. The Bait Shop in Lexington park was offering $25 for the first croaker caught. I believe the $25 is still there. 

I had a great week end any way.... Got all my rods together..... Had the camper out and had a great nights sleep in my favorite camping site. 

Aliner


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You also need some squid and shrimp for croaker, I'd say around the end of this week to the middle of next week when the croaker will show up. just my .02.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*They Are Hitting On Squid*

If You Wanna Drive To The Rappahannock Or James River. I Called And Got The Report Friday. Yesterday Huntsman Got A Couple Off The York River As Well He Was Using Bloods And Said If Had Had Squid He Woulda Fared As Well As A Few Others That Did Use Squid. The Sizes Were 14"-19" Not Bad. So You Know Solomons Or St Clements Should Be Soon..very Soon:d


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

*Hey*

Thank You All For The Reports And Info. But Is It Me Or Even Others. Ive Had Best Results Catching Croakers On J Hooks Instead Of Circle Hooks. What Do You Guys Think ? I Use 2/0 J Hooks ( Gold Color ) And Catch More. I Must Be Using The Wrong Size For Circle Hooks ? What Do You Guys Prefer For Circle Hook Size For Catching Croakers ?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Circle Hooks*



FISHERMAN T said:


> Thank Catching Croakers On J Hooks Instead Of Circle Hooks. What Do You Guys Think ? I Use 2/0 J Hooks ( Gold Color ) And Catch More. I Must Be Using The Wrong Size For Circle Hooks ? What Do You Guys Prefer For Circle Hook Size For Catching Croakers ?


J- , 
I strictly go w/ circle and have my arsenal setup and ready to go for the "sissy" fish and the hardheads. As, MDG stated, they were hit'n hh's strictly on squid. I lucked up and got mine I believe... because I didn't get another bite... 

I was cruising pretty good (on the highway that is) until ole blue eyz showed up w/ some yellow paper candy.. LOL..man they suck...


----------

